# Ikie Sunday



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunday means we gets to watch our little black bear do schutzhund ... his way. (All photos by Falon)


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I "heart" Ike!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

GREAT shots!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think he's serious enough?? JUST kidding! Wow, gorgeous boy & shots!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jason, he looks amazing!

Also... HUGE!

What are his stats?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Jason, he looks amazing!
> 
> Also... HUGE!
> 
> What are his stats?


At last measurement, 27" 95 lbs.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, 27", 95lbs, @ 2.5 years old.

That's why my new dog is a lil border collie!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ike is stunning!! Great pictures Falon.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

He is just beautiful! I mean handsome. 

Great shots!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. he is a monster! 

You know I love Ikie, I always for some reason thought he was smaller than he is.


----------



## chadmonger (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome pics, HUGE dog!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great shots-love the heeling shot


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark, who I thought was going to be huge, is only 25.5" and 83lbs.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Dang Jason, what are you feeding that boy! 

He looks super!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can I play?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Ike looks nice! BTW how tall is that helper?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Love me some Ike :wub:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing about the helper height. I know Ike is tall at 27" but man- he looks MASSIVE next to that helper!! Really awesome pics!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awh, NICE shots from both of you! Ike does look HUGE.. which is hilarious because Frag is 27" and 90lbs and looks nothing like the size of Ike. lol.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The helper is kind of short and Ike is big (and sort of rears up when he guards).


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

The helper is my height, I think. Btw, Packen, Sean is going to be your helper for the WDC. Tell Gnash to run hard on the escape because Sean is wicked FAST! 

Like Lies said, shoulder height is deceptive with Ike because he is really long in the body and he loves to rear up like a bear when he guards. So there is his height on four legs (27") and the his height on his back two lol (5'7", 5'8"?)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jason L said:


> The helper is my height, I think. Btw, Packen, Sean is going to be your helper for the WDC. Tell Gnash to run hard on the escape because Sean is wicked FAST!
> 
> Like Lies said, shoulder height is deceptive with Ike because he is really long in the body and he loves to rear up like a bear when he guards. So there is his height on four legs (27") and the *his height on his back two lol (5'7", 5'8"?)*


I think you should train him to rear up and hold there against a wall so that you can get an accurate measure.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

LOVE that dog!! (I know I don't say it enough )


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Love Ike! If you had that gaping mouth waiting for you I don't think anyone would move lol


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, all.

Ike is very lucky to have two talented photographers around on training day.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jason L said:


> Btw, Packen, Sean is going to be your helper for the WDC. Tell Gnash to run hard on the escape because Sean is wicked FAST!


Cool, Sean worked Gnash at the Nationals and liked him. Is he faster than Cody?


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

In those pictures, he is no Circus Monkey...

Ike is a guy with MANY sides to him! :wub:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Packen said:


> Cool, Sean worked Gnash at the Nationals and liked him. Is he faster than Cody?


Depends. Is there a breakfast on the line or is he trying to beat a dog from blind 6 to 5? In which case I think Cody might be as fast as Sean.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Fantastic photos of an incredible dog... love the intensity and POWER Ike brings to everything he does :wub:


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jason L said:


> Depends. Is there a breakfast on the line or is he trying to beat a dog from blind 6 to 5? In which case I think Cody might be as fast as Sean.


Awesome, that's good to know. I'll ask Cody to haul a$$ tonight, maybe even a b-fast bet


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice photos. Super dog.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

What a hunk!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

VERY nice!!!! I love him!! great shots....he is gorgeous, large and in charge!!


----------

